# Grubps ! 2 Mon jeu d'arcade gratuit :)



## iP00ch (26 Août 2012)

Yo tout le monde,

Je suis un jeune développeur de 16 ans et apres avoir fais Grubps ! et Grubps ! Space (j'en avais déjà parler sur ce forum), j'ai décidé de faire un nouveau Grubps pour l'améliorer à fond et ajouter pleins de choses.
Donc là j'ai créé le jeu Grubps ! 2 (qui est aussi disponible sur Android pour ceux que ça interesse) et je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensez.

La petite histoire : Tout se passe dans le rêve d'un chat et le but du jeu est d'attraper le plus possible d'items (les items sont de la nourriture comme des hamburgers et des sushis par exemple) et donc avoir le plus haut score. Pour cela, on controle un chat jaune nommé Grubps. A part la nourriture qui tombe du ciel, il y a aussi des ennemis qui faut expulser du rêve en leur envoyant des pelotes de laine dessus. Trois modes de jeux sont disponible : L'accéléromètre, 2 boutons Left and Right ou alors on controle le chat avec un doigt.

Voila, merci pour vos commentaires 

(Je ne mets pas de liens pour éviter de faire de la pub).


----------



## Le Mascou (27 Août 2012)

Bah si, ajoute le lien qu'on puisse te donner des retours


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2012)

Tu peux mettre un lien, il n'y a pas de soucis.

Tu demandes l'avis de gens avant tout. Donc, j'approuve.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2012)

Le lien.

Donné ici par l'auteur.


----------



## iP00ch (27 Août 2012)

Ok, merci gwen et merci PoorMonsteR d'avoir mis le lien


----------



## iPadOne (27 Août 2012)

iP00ch a dit:


> Yo tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis un jeune développeur de 16 ans et apres avoir fais Grubps ! et Grubps ! Space (j'en avais déjà parler sur ce forum), j'ai décidé de faire un nouveau Grubps pour l'améliorer à fond et ajouter pleins de choses.
> Donc là j'ai créé le jeu Grubps ! 2 (qui est aussi disponible sur Android pour ceux que ça interesse) et je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensez.
> ...



Salut je viens de télécharger ton jeu sur mon Droid les graphisme sont sympa ... je t'en dit plus dans quelques jours ..


----------



## iP00ch (1 Septembre 2012)

Ok, merci  Vu que ça fait quelques jours, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## iPadOne (2 Septembre 2012)

iP00ch a dit:


> Ok, merci  Vu que ça fait quelques jours, tu en penses quoi ?




salut, ton est jeu est mignon avec des graphismes sympa (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les jeux)  le seul défaut c'est qu'il faut le jouer en mode portrait et les objet ou les chats tombent trop rapidement (et il a en a peu-etre trop) , en mode paysage ou sur tablettes ce jeu devrais se faire une place sympa ...


Voili voilou


----------



## iP00ch (15 Septembre 2012)

D'abord, merci pour les compliments ^^ Et ensuite merci d'avoir pris le temps de le tester pour me donner tes impressions  Je vais voir pour le mettre en Paysage (en parlant de Paysage ça me fait penser aux nouvelles dimensions de l'écran de l'iPhone 5 )
Faudrait que je teste ça et je mettrai un screenshot pour montrer ce que ca done


----------



## iP00ch (24 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous, 

Après avoir sorti tout les autres Grubps, je viens de sortir mon nouveau jeu "Grubps ! Buddies" sur iOS et Android aujourd'hui !  

Donc télécharger le, il est totalement gratuit et donnez moi vos avis afin que je puisse l'améliorer   

Vous pouvez aussi suivre la page Facebook iP00ch Game et mon twitter @iP00ch  
Trailer du jeu : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC1upoweUIE 

Merci à tous


----------

